

Flat UI Design - A showcase of the best examples of the flat UI design aesthetic - grflynn
http://fltdsgn.com/

======
csmuk
Yuck. Horrid examples. Not that I've seen a flat design that is usable yet.
Microsoft did a pretty good job with WP8 but it still stinks.

